# Help with buying a motherboard for Ryzen 5600x



## Grahlom (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi everyone first time posting on this forum!

I am thinking of upgrading my pc with the new Ryzen 5600x but I am unsure if I should buy an existing b550/x570 chipset board or should I wait for a new motherboard to be released that will support this cpu out of the box.
If I understand correctly, every motherboard needs it's bios updated so it can use this new processor and you cannot update it without a working cpu. 

If this is true, would it be better to just wait for a new motherboard to be released or buy an existing one and find a way to update it?

Thanks


----------



## okbuddy (Nov 5, 2020)

b450, or b550 if you want to use all the pcie slots and m2 and sata

no new mobos, they skipped this gen


----------



## milewski1015 (Nov 5, 2020)

Grahlom said:


> Hi everyone first time posting on this forum!
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading my pc with the new Ryzen 5600x but I am unsure if I should buy an existing b550/x570 chipset board or should I wait for a new motherboard to be released that will support this cpu out of the box.
> If I understand correctly, every motherboard needs it's bios updated so it can use this new processor and you cannot update it without a working cpu.
> ...


@okbuddy is correct, there aren't any new motherboards expected to be released alongside the 5000 series. I would opt for a B550 board that has a BIOS Flashback feature - that allows you to update the BIOS using just a USB flash drive, no CPU, GPU, or RAM required.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Nov 6, 2020)

I bought an open box MSI B450 Gaming Plus for $80.  I expect it to run a 5600x with ease just like it's running my 3600x now.  Don't go crazy.  It's a 65w CPU, any VRM design should run that thing just fine.  Don't skimp too much though.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 6, 2020)

I suggest having a look at this spreadsheet, plenty of technical details there once you've made a couple of choice that you'd consider getting.


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 6, 2020)

If you wanna buy now then 400 series boards are out of the question as they dont have any support for Zen3. That'll hopefully come early next year.
That leaves you with B550 and X570. Since X570 boards tend to be 50-100 USD more expensive than it's 550 counterparts and most likely an overkill for 5600X, I'd go for basically any B550 board that has bios flashback (which mostly all in the $150 range do). Bios flashback is easy so I wouldnt wait for newer revisions of mobos.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 6, 2020)

If you don't think you'll be needing more than 1 PCIE 4.0 nvme during the lifespan of the system,
get a cheap B550 with flashback (to be able to flash the latest bios even if the board isnt out of the box ready with a ready bios), which will be fine for vast the majority of simple PC users. Be it gaming or office work.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 6, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> If you wanna buy now then 400 series boards are out of the question as they dont have any support for Zen3. That'll hopefully come early next year.
> That leaves you with B550 and X570. Since X570 boards tend to be 50-100 USD more expensive than it's 550 counterparts and most likely an overkill for 5600X, I'd go for basically any B550 board that has bios flashback (which mostly all in the $150 range do). Bios flashback is easy so I wouldnt wait for newer revisions of mobos.


AMD apparently said from January for the 400-series.








						AMD Robert Hallock promises Ryzen 5000 undervolting with new functionality - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD Director of Technical Marketing – Robert Hallock – provided more details on Ryzen 5000 series compatibility, upcoming features, and upgrade opportunities for users with AMD 500 series motherboards. AMD lifts the curtain on Ryzen 5000 series Yesterday AMD released its Ryzen 5000 series...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Grahlom (Nov 6, 2020)

Guys you are amazing, thank you very much, all of you! 

The Lost Swede thank you for the spreadsheet it is amazing but I already ordered all of my parts. I went with Gigabyte aorus elite x570 as it had 6 sata ports and bunch of the usb's in the back. B550s I looked at either had one or the other but not both. If i had your sheet I could have maybe find precisely what i need but oh well.


----------



## Grahlom (Nov 7, 2020)

Latest bios for this motherboard is F31e, I googled what the "e" means and it's a beta version of the bios. Is it safe to use or should i go with the previous F30 version which enables the new processors?

F31e description: _"Update: AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors "_


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 7, 2020)

AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.0 is just a compatible BIOS for 5000, to be able to boot and function. The V2 1.1.0.0 introduces full support. And just like 3000 there will be much more versions in future that would optimize 5000 function and behaviour further.


----------



## Halo3Addict (Nov 7, 2020)

Grahlom said:


> Guys you are amazing, thank you very much, all of you!
> 
> The Lost Swede thank you for the spreadsheet it is amazing but I already ordered all of my parts. I went with Gigabyte aorus elite x570 as it had 6 sata ports and bunch of the usb's in the back. B550s I looked at either had one or the other but not both. If i had your sheet I could have maybe find precisely what i need but oh well.



Don't forget that if you use one of the nvme slots (I forget which one) it will disable 2 of those sata ports.


----------



## Grahlom (Nov 8, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.0 is just a compatible BIOS for 5000, to be able to boot and function. The V2 1.1.0.0 introduces full support. And just like 3000 there will be much more versions in future that would optimize 5000 function and behaviour further.


Sure I got that but is the beta version of the bios safe to use?




Halo3Addict said:


> Don't forget that if you use one of the nvme slots (I forget which one) it will disable 2 of those sata ports.


Oh I did not know that, thanks for the info!


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 8, 2020)

Guys a stupid thing and probably not related to this thread.. should I update the bios with the new agesa update or stick with the one I have with agesa 1.0.0.4?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 8, 2020)

Buy a good B550 board.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Grahlom said:


> Sure I got that but is the beta version of the bios safe to use?


If I had a 5000 CPU I would go for the latest, even if its beta. I used a lot of betas last year with the launch of 3000
But expect new versions to come quick...

This is all the versions I had on mine at some point:


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 8, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Guys a stupid thing and probably not related to this thread.. should I update the bios with the new agesa update or stick with the one I have with agesa 1.0.0.4?


Unless you're getting a 5000 series CPU I wouldn't flash anymore bios unless some other fixes/features are included. But it's recommended to ask on AMD forums or the subreddit firsthand.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 8, 2020)

I bought a X570 TUF Gaming. It was a toss up between that and the Tomahawk.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 8, 2020)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Buy a good B550 board.



I'm planning to get a B550 mobo. Don't want any RGB lights on the mobo itself and preferably black mobo. Was looking at the MSI B550-A PRO. Should be alright right? Getting a 5600X and 6800XT with 1TB Samsung EVO nvme SSD.


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 8, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Unless you're getting a 5000 series CPU I wouldn't flash anymore bios unless some other fixes/features are included. But it's recommended to ask on AMD forums or the subreddit firsthand.


Thanks man


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Going B550 or X570 will not have any difference in performance. The main differences of the chipsets is connectivity of multiple PCI-E cards(not just GPUs) and storage devices(m.2, SATA).

If anyone wants more than 1 PCI-E + 1 NVMe + 2 SATA devices, then X570 is the way to go.
Otherwise a good featured B550 will be more than ok.

Make sure that has that BIOS Flash-button and good VRMs.


----------



## Grahlom (Nov 8, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> If I had a 5000 CPU I would go for the latest, even if its beta. I used a lot of betas last year with the launch of 3000
> But expect new versions to come quick...



If something does go bad, can qflash plus unbrick the motherboard? I am kind of cautious because x570 aorus elite doesn't have dual bios.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes QFlash-plus can reflash and unbrick the BIOS. I’ve done it like 20 times due to bad DRAM and IF settings last year. And even tho my board has dual BIOS.
After some BIOS versions (F11+ for my board) this stopped happening.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 8, 2020)

Provin915 said:


> I'm planning to get a B550 mobo. Don't want any RGB lights on the mobo itself and preferably black mobo. Was looking at the MSI B550-A PRO. Should be alright right? Getting a 5600X and 6800XT with 1TB Samsung EVO nvme SSD.


The B550 A PRO is fine, however while the 970 Evo is fine, there is an updated model with slightly better performance called Evo plus, so if you can, get that one instead, either way small difference but thought you should know


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 9, 2020)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> The B550 A PRO is fine, however while the 970 Evo is fine, there is an updated model with slightly better performance called Evo plus, so if you can, get that one instead, either way small difference but thought you should know



Thanks man. I'll keep it in mind and hopefully it will fit budget-wise. Currently, on a Intel 660p so everything is a boost atm!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 10, 2020)

Provin915 said:


> Thanks man. I'll keep it in mind and hopefully it will fit budget-wise. Currently, on a Intel 660p so everything is a boost atm!


The intel 660p is still a great drive for its value, i would wager the only true upgrade from that is a fast NVMe gen 4 drive, if you ask me i would keep the intel 660p until next year then upgrade.


----------



## Grahlom (Nov 19, 2020)

I built my pc and it seems to be working fine. I am only worried because when i turn on the psu the mobo flashes white light and i even think i saw the keyboard flash for a brief second. Is this something to be worried about? I did order a new psu because the old one i reused is 6 years old and i don't want to take any chances with my new computer. I didn't yet install this new psu.

Also when i turn the computer off, keyboard sometimes stays lit up and sometimes it's off.

Edit:
Found it happens in this video as well ( go to 1:50min )









But I would still like to hear your opinion, keyboard is kind of weird as well, is this something to worry about or is it normal. If the computer boots and works just fine can there still be any issues?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 19, 2020)

Grahlom said:


> I built my pc and it seems to be working fine. I am only worried because when i turn on the psu the mobo flashes white light and i even think i saw the keyboard flash for a brief second. Is this something to be worried about? I did order a new psu because the old one i reused is 6 years old and i don't want to take any chances with my new computer. I didn't yet install this new psu.
> 
> Also when i turn the computer off, keyboard sometimes stays lit up and sometimes it's off.
> 
> ...


Privyet! What is the make an model of your PSU? Does it happen in all USB ports?


----------



## Grahlom (Nov 19, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Privyet! What is the make an model of your PSU? Does it happen in all USB ports?



Corsair cx600. did not try honestly but i can try. Problem is knowing if anything changed since the keyboard is not lit up every time :/


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 19, 2020)

Grahlom said:


> Corsair cx600. did not try honestly but i can try. Problem is knowing if anything changed since the keyboard is not lit up every time :/


I think it's worth testing.

That's not a bad PSU but not the best either. It's probably due for an upgrade in the not too distant future.


----------

